# Anyway in restoring PVD coating?



## chknight706 (Oct 1, 2018)

Picking up a BR01-92 yellow ltd edition that has had a rough life. Small chip at 12 o’clock and some normal outside wear and tear. Anything that can be done for that?

Thanks,

CK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Try here: https://www.internationalwatchworks.com/

I haven't used their service but they are known for PVD coating.


----------



## kre8ivair (Apr 12, 2018)

Following

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

I would be interested if this could be done at a reasonable price, the lack of being able to get the coating re done in the past is one of the main reasons i have stayed away from the DLC watches.


----------



## kre8ivair (Apr 12, 2018)

I am following, was going to get a PO piece and needed the answer to the question, now that too much time has passed, I just use this thread to learn something!! 

Thanks everyone.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicc (Jul 30, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend a re-PVD unless its very bad all over because its very expensive. Even just a case would cost a few hundred dollars to redo and that is if it doesn't need polishing or you don't mind sratches showing in the coating (PVD/DLC enhances any defect there may be). Now if you'd want it polished that can't even be done until the coating is chemically removed because it is scratch resistant and that also cost a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## centaur (Jun 3, 2010)

Whatever you do don't take the furniture pen approach and use a Sharpie.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

centaur said:


> Whatever you do don't take the furniture pen approach and use a Sharpie.


Why do you say that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

